# youtube resume download????



## dinesh_mettur (Jun 8, 2007)

hi dudes i wanna 2 download my fav videos from youtube am having u tube downloader but when the net gets disconnected suddenly it loses the full file again it starts from first only ... 

Is there any other way 2 resume download in youtube ?? 
whether the link given by video file will open in dap??
i heard that there is addon for mozilla browser that it can generate an autolink of the file which r viewing in u tube ??? 
Is it true ??? 

i wanna resume and start downlaod from u tube ??? 
pls help me


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 8, 2007)

yaar free mein VDO mil rahein hain fr dl
bache ki jaan loge kya


----------



## Lucky_star (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes, Youtube videos supports resume. But Google videos doesn't . 
and yes, you can use download accelerators like DAP, flashget, IDA. 
Paste your link here and get the download link. copy paste it in your DAP and download it.


----------

